# Wyoming midwife charged



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/...l_06-09-07.txt

Sometimes Wyoming irritates me. It is really, really sad that a baby died but I have a feeling this will be used as an example to keep midwifery illegal here.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow! I didn't realize that anti-hb legislation had passed so recently! I just assumed that if it was illegal in a state, it was because an old law hadn't been overturned ywt. I guess I'll never be moving to Wy! Or we'll just have black market babies, for sure!







:


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

Sue Merrill was the (wonderful!) midwife who attended both my daughter's birth and my little sister's birth long long ago. I was appalled to hear this when my mom told me about it. There is a post in the WY fyt forum about this as well....

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=689751

Craziness, I feel for the family whose baby died. I am also sad for Sue and her family, I will definitely be getting a hold of hte contact listed in the above post to see what I can do (obviously monetary support will be greatly appreciated for legal fees) to help out.


----------



## kiwirain (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanted to update this with an e-mail I got.

Quote:

Thank you to all who could come for Sue's hearing on Monday. Here's an update for those of you who could not attend.

There were enough in attendance to fill the courtroom plus some of the press room! Unfortunately, the judge bound the case over to District Court and the date for the preliminary hearing is to be announced. Please keep this in your prayers. We will keep everyone posted as to the timeframe.

For those of you who would like to be more involved (i.e.writing letters to the Editor etc.) we would welcome any emails expressing interest and have many statistics to provide as well as other information. It is important that we as a grass roots organization get the public exposed to the plight of midwives in general and of course Sue specifically. If Sue loses we all lose. Thus far Ellen has done an interview with K2 television- sorry I could not inform you all before the fact as it came about very quickly and aired on Tuesday night. We are thinking of an interview on AM650 and have begun to explore channels of new legislation with Bob Brechtel and Becky Vandehberg of Wyoming Family Council.

Sue is very thankful for our efforts and has received a few donations already. Please keep her need in mind,. Collect and save for her garage sale!!

Thank you all so much for your support and interest

Brenna Lowry
I also wanted to clear up one thing since the article is sketchy on the details. The baby didn't die during birth or right after in the hotel.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

It's terrible that this happened, but what about all the babies that die from hospital births from unnecessary interventions?

What about that woman in Florida that went in for a routine birth, caught a staph infection from someone in the hospital and woke up with her arms and legs cut off, no explanation, etc?

Sounds like a double standard to me...the poor woman! Thankfully there are many people that are supporting her, that is crazy that she is charged with anything.


----------

